# FPS Lock



## gamerkiller93 (7. August 2015)

Hey,

ich habe mal wieder ein paar alte Spiele rausgesucht die ich gern mal wieder spielen wollte unteranderem Company of Heroes wo ich mir die Steam Version geholt habe mit den Addons und Crysis. Doch leider limitieren sich die Spiele auf 30 FPS sobald ich meine Auflösung von 3440*1440 einschalte. Doch dabei langweilen sich meine 2 GTX 970er ziehmlich, selbst eine ist in CoH nicht richtig ausgelastet gerade mal mit ca 20%.

Ist es möglich den FPS Lock aufzuheben? Habe schon im Treiber Dreifachpufferung und verschiedene VSync Modi ausprobiert, doch nix klappt.

LG


----------



## niklasschaefer (7. August 2015)

Hi, 
Wie ist den dein Monitor angeschlossen? HDMI? Davi? Dp? Bei HDMI ist es im Moment beim Standart 1.4 so das er bei einer Auflösung von 4k auf 30Fps limitiert! Deshalb 4k immer per Dvi oder dp anschließen 

Dabei ist es egal wie viele Grafikkarten oder Treiber am System sind

Ab HDMI Stamdart 2.0 ist 4k auch mit 60Fps möglich

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Stueppi (7. August 2015)

Auch schonmal versuch VSync auszuschalten?


----------



## gamerkiller93 (7. August 2015)

Er ist per Displayport 1.2 angeschlossen. Ja auch ohne Vsync


----------



## HisN (7. August 2015)

COH wird über die Zeit sehr CPU-Lastig.
Da bringt eine große Graka nicht immer was.
Bei mir gehen die FPS im Spielverlauf immer weiter runter.
Wenn Du Vsync an hast und kein Tripple-Buffer, dann gehen die FPS auf 30 sobald Deine CPU die 60 nicht mehr halten kann.


http://abload.de/img/reliccoh2_2015_03_17_rjurt.jpg
http://abload.de/img/reliccoh2_2015_03_17_ngual.jpg
http://abload.de/img/reliccoh2_2015_03_17_mhusw.jpg


----------



## gamerkiller93 (7. August 2015)

Naja hab nen i7 4790k , und das spiel ist auch im hauptmenü nur auf 30fps.

Wenn ich zB. 2560*1080 eingestellt habe sind es konstant 60FPS


----------



## HisN (7. August 2015)

Naja, meine Screens sind mit einem 5960X@4.4Ghz gemacht.
Is ja nicht so als wäre meine CPU langsam.
Und trotzdem stemmt sie im Verlauf des Games, wenn viele Einheiten unterwegs sind kaum mehr als 40 FPS in CoH2

Ach ja, gibts ein SLI-Profil für COH das arbeitet? Nicht dass da beide Grakas einfach nur bei 50% hängen. Das wäre auch "SLI funktioniert nicht".


----------



## gamerkiller93 (7. August 2015)

Naja es ist aber nur das 1. CoH um das es geht und dafür ist meine definitiv schnell genug


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2015)

Wie sieht es in anderen Spielen aus? Notfalls eben noch Downsampling mit DSR draufpacken.


----------



## gamerkiller93 (7. August 2015)

Andere ältere Spiele funktionieren ziehmlich gut mit der Auflösung ohne Limitierung, nur bei den beiden genannten kam es bisher zu dem Problem


----------



## HisN (7. August 2015)

Einen expliziter FPS-Lock wäre mir jetzt bei beiden Games nicht bekannt.


----------



## gamerkiller93 (7. August 2015)

Mir eigentlich auch nicht, aber wie gesagt sobald man eine höhere Auflösung als 2560*1080 anwählt wird auf 30FPS gelockt. Iah weis nicht ob es am Treiber liegt oder an was anderem. Bisher ist es auch nur bei diesen beiden passiert


Edit:

Habe mal in CoH VSync richtig ausgeschaltet im Treiber, da gehen die FPS durch die decke, doch sobald irgendwas aktiviert wird sind es nur noch 30


----------



## Kuanor (7. August 2015)

company of heroes ist in dem fall das problem.soweit ich gelesen habe ist das game nicht grade mustergültig programmiert.
bekannte probleme beim game wurden bisher wenig bis gar nicht beseitigt.da kann man leider nichts gegen machen.
ausser es gibt mods welche sich der probleme annehmen.die community ist ja  normalerweise recht erfinderisch.

mfg Kuanor


----------



## KnSN (8. August 2015)

gamerkiller93 schrieb:


> Er ist per Displayport 1.2 angeschlossen.



Es ist mindestens v1.3 erforderlich! 
DisplayPort 1.3 mit Unterstützung für 5K verabschiedet 




Stueppi schrieb:


> Auch schonmal versuch VSync auszuschalten?



Selten solch einen Nonsens gelesen! *Kopf schüttelnd*


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> Nelten solch einen Nonsens gelesen! *Kopf schüttelnd*



Nur weil Du es für nonsens hältst, muss es keiner sein. 
Sehr traurig der Kommentar.
Vor allem: Bashing ohne Richtigstellung ist ganz unterste Kante.
Du bist der tollste, aber teilst Dein Wissen nicht. Armselig.


Topic:
Ich hab das gerade ausprobiert. Bei mir genau das gleiche, d.h. Auflösungen überhalb von 2560x1600 sagt mein Bildschirm sofort "30hz" bei COH
Scheint ein Problem der Engine zu sein.

Edit2: Im Fenstermodus liegen 60 FPS an. Auch in hohen Auflösungen.

http://abload.de/img/reliccoh_2015_08_08_128jma.jpg

Bei Crysis dagegen gibts keine Probleme. Da kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, das läuft tadellos.
http://abload.de/img/crysis_2015_08_08_13_6wkut.jpg
http://abload.de/img/crysis_2015_08_08_13_lqkfq.jpg


----------



## KnSN (8. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Im Fenstermodus liegen 60 FPS an. Auch in hohen Auflösungen.



Weil im Fenstermodus diese Auflösung nicht nativ anliegt. 



HisN schrieb:


> Du bist der tollste, aber teilst Dein Wissen nicht.



Erspare Dir Deine Impertinenz! 
Die Rechtfertigung für das eigene Versagen aufkosten einer Intrige zum Ungunsten des Anderen zu schmieden ist ignorant! 
Die Ursache für diese Wirkung (Kausalität) ist in der Verlinkung desselben Beitrages zu finden!


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Ach so, im Fenstermodus wird 720P auf 3820x2160 hochinterpoliert und die Details die fehlen dazuerfunden? Große Klasse. Sieht man auch im Screenshot von mir, das das echte 720P oder weniger sind 

Der Link auf DP1.3 den es noch nirgends gibt ist die Lösung für die 30 FPS-Problematik?
Wird ja immer besser.

Deshalb funktioniert Downsampling mit 8k und 200 FPS auch so gut, weil man DP1.3 braucht (Im Vollbild)? Du bist der beste.
http://abload.de/img/hl2_2015_04_05_11_01_s3ume.jpg

Und ich erspare Dir NIX.
Als Kotzbrocken weiß ich sehr genau wenn andere nur STUSS erzählen.


----------



## KnSN (8. August 2015)

Ne~in! 
Weil im Fenstermodus die native Auflösung des Grafiktreibers mit dessen Unterstützung von Multi Stream Transport gilt! 
Das besagte Spiel unterstützt die besagte Schnittstelle nicht, deshalb wird der Monitor nativ ohne angesprochen. 

Steht alles im Link. 
Aber man macht sich ja nicht die Mühe, ihn zu lesen, stattdessen wird von einer Falschaussage auf die andere geschlossen, bloß um seine eigene Inkompetenz zur Schau zu stellen!


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Na dann,
ich habs rausbekommen.
Lösung für COH:

Es sind die Schatten.
Schatten auf Ultra: 30 FPS
Schatten auf Hoch: 60 FPS

In 3820x2160


Und jetzt?


http://abload.de/img/reliccoh_2015_08_08_18ru9s.jpg
http://abload.de/img/reliccoh_2015_08_08_1vkup9.jpg


----------



## KnSN (8. August 2015)

Dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als die maximale Transferrate (MT/s) ohne MTS mittels geringeren Texturen oder dergleichen konsequent einzuhalten; um diese normale Bandbreite zu überschreiten ist MTS erforderlich. 
Und ja, die v1.3 wird eine nochmals höhere Bandbreite erzielen, auch ohne Multi Stream Transport.


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Aber Dir ist schon klar dass die Auflösung vom TE mit 3440x1440 weit unterhalb von der Leistungsfähigkeit von DP1.2 liegt und gar nix mit der ganzen Sachen zu tun hat, von der Du hier erzählst?


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Ich hab übrigens in 8K (Vollbild) immer noch 60 FPS, solange die Schatten nicht Ultra sind.

http://abload.de/img/reliccoh_2015_08_08_14gptl.jpg


----------



## KnSN (8. August 2015)

Mit welcher Megatransferrate ohne MTS untermauerst Du diese Überzeugung?


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Ist ganz einfach.
Du schaffst es nicht das Interface von der Graka zu trennen und hast noch nie was von DSR/VSR/Downsampling gehört.

Das Interface ist der Flaschenhals (4096x2160@60Hz) <--- DP1.2 Spezifikation. Alles was niedriger ist (die 3440x1440@60Hz vom TE natürlich inklusive) geht da durch.
Aber die Graka hat gar kein Problem 8K oder 16K intern zu rechnen, und dann intern auf die passende Interface-Geschwindigkeit runterzuskalieren.


----------



## KnSN (8. August 2015)

Aber Du siehst doch selbst, dass bei mehr Schattentexturen die Bildrate halbiert wird. 
Wie erklärst Du Dir das, ohne es auf die Transferrate zurückzuführen?


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Trenne das Display von der Grafikkarte.

a) Die Graka hat eine viel höhere interne Bandbreite (GPU/Speicher und zurück) als das DP1.2 Interface. Darüber sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.
Also kann meine Graka locker 4K oder 8K Auflösungen berechnen. Mit so viel FPS wie sie Rohleistungs- oder Bandbreiten- oder Geometrie-Limitiert halt leisten kann. Und mögen es 5000FPS in 8K sein wenn gerade ein schwarzes Bild dargestellt wird.
b) Ich schicke 3820x2160@60hz ans Display. Per Se mache ich das IMMER. Denn das liegt innerhalb der Spezifikationen von DP1.2
c) Die Graka sorgt dafür dass das intern in 8K berechnete Bild so runterskaliert wird, dass am Interface 3820x2160x60Hz anliegen. Die Graka oder der Bildschirm verwerfen die Bilder die oberhalb von 60Hz generiert wurden.


Und noch ein Nachtrag zu MST/SST

Die Display-Hersteller nutzen bei aktuellen Displays der UHD/4K-Klasse alle SST, AUSSCHLIESSLICH.
Die Zeiten zu denen MST genutzt wurde sind lange vorbei. Das war damals, als es tatsächlich noch UHD/4k-Displays gab die aus zwei getrennten LCDs zusammengesetzt waren. 
Ist heute nicht mehr nötig (bzw. nur oberhalb von 4096x2160x60hz). Und da liegen wir drunter.

Trenn Dich einfach davon dass es mit der Transferrate zu tun hat.


----------



## gamerkiller93 (8. August 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Aantworten. Ich probiere das gleich mal mit den Schatten aus.

Was Crysis an geht, könnte es da am MsterConfig Mod liegen der die Grafik ( besonders Licht) etwas aufpoliert. Ich werde das mal ohne Testen. Dann melde ich mich.


Edit:

Das mit den Schatten hat geklappt, nur wehrt sich das spiel nun die höchste AA Quali anzunehmen sowie die höchten Landschaftsdetails

Edit2:

Habe mal DSR mit 4 fachem Wert bei COH getestet ( besser als jedes AA irgendwie 0 störende kanten) also 6880*2880, beide karten laufen mit 1491Mhz bei 70 bis 90% last und 3GB memory ussage


----------



## HisN (9. August 2015)

dafür isses ja da


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2015)

DP1.3 gibt es übrigens noch gar nicht. Und auch DP1.2a reicht für 4K mit 60Hz.


----------

